# [Solved] Explorer has caused an error in SHDOCVW.DLL Explorer will now close.



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

I keep getting this message every time I try to open my downloads folder, my computer, my network or my documents folders. It tells me if the problem persists to reboot, but that does not help. I am running Windows ME. I have no clue what to do to fix this problem.  
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Check out the MS KB article, Error Message: "Explorer Has Caused an Error in Shdocvw.dll. Explorer Will Now Close"


----------



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

I found that same article, but I don't understand what it means. As far as I know, I am not using compressed folders.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

That makes two of us. I went to a different site for the same error message and it suggested that Explorer had caused an invalid page fault. The solution was to extract a new copy of the Urlmon.dll file from Microsoft Internet Explorer CD. Since my Microsoft Internet Explorer came with my computer I still don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

This link  Here 
explains how to extract Urlmon.dll file.if you haven't got Microsoft Internet Explorer CD don't worry,you can extract it from your windows CD.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Alfie UK, this is the site that I was talking about. What is exactly is the windows CD that you are referring to. The only CD's that I got with my system, Windows ME, says that if I use them that I will lose all of the additional downloads that are not in Windows System restorer.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Smeegle,
Sorry that link was for win98,Here's one for your OS  winME see if this helps you.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Alfie. This information makes a lot more sense to me.


----------



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

Tried replacing the urlmon.dll file and it did not help. I am still having the same problem. What else can I do???


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Since you have WinME, you could simply do a System Restore to a date when the problem did not occur. Any new installs will be reversed as well as most uninstalls. You will not lose any personal files or data stored in My Documents.

Start > Run > *msconfig* > launch System Restore. Restore points can also be undone if they are not successful.


----------



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

That is the first thing I tried and system restore did not solve the problem, or maybe I didn't go back far enough?! I haven't needed to look in those folders in awhile, so I don't exactly know when the problem started, I just noticed it yesterday when I downloaded a file into my downloads folder and then tried to open it to use the file and got the error message.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

How far back did you go? Unless it's been more than a month I'd try going farther back. You will lose newly installed programs and files not stored in My Documents, but as I said, you can UNdo the restore if it is not helpful.


----------



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

I have went back farther than a month and it is not helping anything. I am at my wits end!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't have much hope for this since you have tried a System Restore so far back, but let's see if there is any evidence of "malware" on the system that might be causing this.

Unzip Hijackthis to a permanent folder of its own, run it and select "Scan". Then save the scanlog and copy/paste the results here.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

Also as this particular error has been associated with a botched removal of WebHancer, do you know if you have had that in the past or run a cleanup program such as Ad-Aware or Spybot that might have removed it?

http://216.239.53.104/search?q=cach...orer+Has+Caused+an+Error+in+Shdocvw.dll&hl=en

And since shdocvw.dll is actually IE dependent, running the Repair Tool might be instructive. The easiest way to run it is to go to Add/Remove programs > Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q194177&

One more thing, please verify whether the error also occurs in Safe Mode:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406


----------



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

I run ad-aware on a regular basis, so it is possible that I have had that in the past. I will get the Hijackthis and post back when I have run the scan.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okedoke, see my edit about verifying whether the error also occurs in Safe Mode. And run the IE Repair tool if you can,.


----------



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is the logfile you wanted to see.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 7:26:48 PM, on 6/16/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPROXY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SNDSRVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\KEYBOARD\TYPE32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OFFICE MOUSE\MOFFICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OFFICE MOUSE\MOUSE32A.DAT
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHIPM11.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN0\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9527D42F-D666-11D3-B8DD-00600838CD5F} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IETie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Core Library - {6CDF3C49-20E6-48d7-811B-9F5DD17F1D90} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SFG4FDD.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Web assistant - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN0\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon04] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD04] "C:\Program Files\HP Photosmart 11\hphinstall\UniPatch\hphupd04.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\nprotect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [URLLSTCK.exe] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\UrlLstCk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Office Mouse\moffice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\LIVEUP~1\SNDMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeGuard Popup Blocker Updater (required)] regsvr32 /s C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SFG4FDD.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\nprotect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinject.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccProxy] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SndSrvc] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SNDSRVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Cosmi Popup Blocker (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Cosmi Popup Blocker (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {5445BE81-B796-11D2-B931-002018654E2E} (MeadCo Security Manager) - http://wcs00180.egain.net/wcsapp/weblib/Javascript/messaging/ie/SecMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B160422D-0A48-11D4-BD9B-00A0C9B0AB7B} (Download Class) - http://expressit.broderbund.com/plugin/Download.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0727.dll
O16 - DPF: {E87A6788-1D0F-4444-8898-1D25829B6755} (MSN Chat Control 4.0) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/chat/msnchat4.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB294EC6-7ADA-11D4-9D5F-00B0D04BBD07} (msichat50 Client Control) - http://www.ichat.com/custom/nativeclient/msichat.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37570.6174884259
O16 - DPF: {76D90D08-EAB7-46D8-BF99-87445BF59E72} (SystemInfo Class) - http://www.iwantdway.com/dwayready/dpcsysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (sys Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6FB9FE59-7D3B-483D-9909-C870BE5AFA1F} (DiskHealth Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/diskhealth.cab
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {8629CFEB-C31A-4429-9BB0-8765A8A24FDA} (MaxisUnleashedLotTeleX Control) - http://thesims.ea.com/teleport/unleashed/LOT/MaxisUnleashedLotTeleX.cab
O16 - DPF: {1671869C-25B3-4C80-9446-8AE6111F8765} (MaxisHotDateTeleX Control) - http://thesims.ea.com/teleport/hotdate/MaxisHotDateTeleX.cab
O16 - DPF: {A44B714B-EE0F-453E-9300-A69B321FEF6C} (MaxisSimsFamilyTeleX Control) - http://thesims.ea.com/teleport/families/MaxisSimsFamilyTeleX.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} - http://install.wildtangent.com/hitthepros03/earthlink/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540000} (CInstall Class) - http://www.wildtangent.com/webdrivers/webinstall/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://accelerator.bellsouth.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup141.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?
O16 - DPF: {5D9E4B6D-CD17-4D85-99D4-6A52B394EC3B} (WSDownloader Control) - http://www.webshots.com/samplers/WSDownloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {1DA3C4AB-E6B6-47A6-B0F3-1BD81524B51B} (ActiveWorldsDownload Control) - http://www.activeworlds.com/products/ActiveWorldsDownload.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Put Hijack this in a folder of its own before proceeding; it will store backups in that folder. To restore anything, select Config > Backups and find the deleted entry.

Let's get rid of this:

O2 - BHO: Core Library - {6CDF3C49-20E6-48d7-811B-9F5DD17F1D90} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SFG4FDD.DLL

It's considered a "baddie": http://www.computercops.biz/clsid-975.html

And this: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeGuard Popup Blocker Updater (required)] regsvr32 /s C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SFG4FDD.DLL

Also, for test purposes, you might want to remove this "legit" bho:

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9527D42F-D666-11D3-B8DD-00600838CD5F} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IETie.dll

http://www.computercops.biz/clsid-441.html

To use HijackThis to remove an entry, first check it in the Scanlog, then close the browser, and select "fix checked". Reboot afterwards.


----------



## crzyncgal (Jun 15, 2004)

I removed the three entries you suggested and it fixed my problem. Thank you so much for your help!!!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hey that's terrific. I guess they must have been lurking there for quite some time. Not sure why they should have started acting up in that way now, but it's possible related files were removed by Ad-aware thus causing them to fault in Explorer and shdocvw.

You're most welcome for the help!


----------

